# Police search justified, Supreme Court rules



## Yrys (6 Jul 2007)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20070706.wscoc0706/BNStory/National/home



> Police did not violate the Charter rights by putting up a roadblock and searching two men in response to a 911 tip involving armed men having congregated in the area, the Supreme Court of Canada ruled Friday.
> 
> In a case regarded as an important test of police powers, the court ruled 9-0 that the police had reasonable grounds to believe that there were several handguns in a public place, justifying the search. ”This represented a serious offence, accompanied by a genuine risk of serious bodily harm to the public,” Madam Justice Rosalie Abella wrote. ”Requiring the police to stop only those vehicles described by the 911 caller would impose an unrealistic burden on the police, inconsistent with their duty to respond in a timely manner to the seriousness of the circumstances.”
> 
> ...


----------

